# Is iCute 1000w a good PSU?



## D1rtmonkey

Hello all,

Ive just bought a new iCute case and 1000w PSU. Seeing all the other threads saying lists of trusted PSU's with iCute NOT on the list, it gets me slightly nervous, especially considering ive JUST blown up an old PSU, (no damage caused!!). I was just wondering if anyone can help me?

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Tyree

I've never heard of iCute so I'm guessing it's not a quality unit.
What did you pay for it? A quality 100W PSU would be in the $200 + range.


----------



## D1rtmonkey

Tyree,
I paid £100 for it from Maplins, it supports Crossfire, which I need and has room for expansion, it was a fairly decent price, I switched it on just now hooked up to the case fans and it didnt do anything (didnt go bang), so i guess it should be ok. If push comes to shove, I guess there should be internal surge protectors out there somewhere, I could look into that?

Thanks
Ben


----------



## Dacads

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=221202

Yes it looks good to me but never tried iCute, I also purchased PSU from maplin few months ago but haven't tested it yet.
But next time you buy a PSU get one made by a well known brand such as Corsair, Antec, Coolermaster etc. A good example of a decent 1000w PSU is this coolermast RealPower 1000w.
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/129034
Hopefully that iCute will last but if it doesn't then you will remember to buy quality next time


----------



## Phædrus241

I don't know about iCute's power supplies, but I will say that their cases are ugly as sin. And I don't mean the gritty, hobo kind of sin, I mean the annoying anime kind of sin where you want to douse it in petrol and light it on fire. Ugh!


----------



## D1rtmonkey

Well, it fits beautifully with the case, which I think doesnt look that bad, (ATX Cyclone in black). I'm less worried about it failing, next time I WILL buy a suggested brand, but im more worried about damage to other components. The system spec is under 'My System', and as you can see its not cheap!! I was wondering wheter there is any form of 'internal' surge protection, in case it does decide to go pop.

Many Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Dacads

there's quite a few diferent surge protectors
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Search.aspx?criteria=surge protection&source=15

I'm not sure if these will actually protect your components someone else will probably give you an answer.

Am I right in saying the product comes with a receipt and warranty so you can return it within 30days or if goes bang then the warranty covers it?


----------



## Wrench97

The Surge Protectors will not save your components from a bad PSU.

iCute PSU's are rebranded from Ultra which are not good.


----------



## Tyree

When low quality PSU's fail they have a habit of taking other hardware (Mobo-CPU) with them.


----------



## D1rtmonkey

I have to say, your help is much appreciated, and I thank you all. I am going to take the PSU back for one of a similar price, (hopefully they will allow an exchange then). I was wondering, if I were to go Crossfire in the future, what would be the best amount of power to go for? If anyone wants to look on the Mapling website and point out the best way to go thats fine. I am hoping to use a crossfire system in the future, so it is not imperative to be Crossfire enabled, but it would be nice (saves me buying another one). Of the PSU's i can see there, there are a few that are SLI ready, would they be able to power Crossfire as well?

Again many thanks,
Ben


----------



## Wrench97

The size of the PSU will depend on the cards involved 2 HD4850's a 750TX for 2 HD4970's an 850TX.


----------



## D1rtmonkey

Right, I'm currently looking at a 950w X-power GTX Extreme, I dont know much of the brand and it says that it can support SLI but nothing about Crossfire. for the card imm building into it look at my specs, but the card i want to use in the future is either an additional 4890, or a 4870 X2, what do you think?

Ben


----------



## D1rtmonkey

The coolermaster 700w looks like a good bet but would it power my systema and run Crossfire? (doesnt have to)

Ben


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Simple answer, NO! You do need an 850 in there of a major brand for sli or crossfire. Here is one that is on sale at an unheard of price right now:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009


----------



## D1rtmonkey

Ok, I've got a plan. I'm going to take the PSU back and ask for the same price worth of other goods, hard drives etc, which I'm picking now. I will go elsewhere for the PSU, probably overclockers, as i am getting my other parts from there.

thanks,
Ben


----------



## Phædrus241

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Simple answer, NO! You do need an 850 in there of a major brand for sli or crossfire. Here is one that is on sale at an unheard of price right now:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009


 Dammit, that's only $20 more than I paid for my tx750w!

I'd say go for that, that's like $30 cheaper than usual. *Amazing* deal.


----------



## Dacads

Remember this guy is from UK not USA 

Ben if your buying from overclockers have a look at this corsair tx 850w - £106
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-013-CS
Only 6 pounds more than that iCute and this is a quality Corsair PSU!

Also check out this Coolermaster Real Power 1000w Modular Power Supply -£145.99 
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-146-CM&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=


----------



## D1rtmonkey

Thank you for all your suggestions, seeing as I want this PSU to last many upgrades, I see it that it is best to go for a higher power model. Ive been looking at the 1000w power supply from overclockers, however, the 850w may be sufficient for now, seeing as im on a tight budget. Out of interest, what are Akasa like for PSU's? I believe they are big on cooling, but i dont know what they are like as a brand. Just as a thought...

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Akasa = NO


----------



## D1rtmonkey

As one last quick question, what would be the best RAM choice for an AMD 955 BE? I know its off topic and i apologise but i was just wondering..

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Wrench97

On which Motherboard?


----------



## D1rtmonkey

Have a look at 'My System' its all there. The motherboard I am using, is a Asus Crosshair III. It looks like the best one with an AM3 socket i can find. I have managed to take the PSU back for a full refund. I will look at the models you have suggested and go from there. As an interesting topic, I've been looking at the REAL power draws of computers, and i just wanted to know what you think. Here is the link...

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=17957765&highlight=draw

Thanks again,
Ben


----------



## D1rtmonkey

On looking at the power draws of computers, i'm afraid i have to ask again, 850w or 1000w? I'm looking at the two recommended to me from overclockers, but im not sure which one... Another thing is, if PSU's are SLI compliant, does that mean they can run CrossfireX?

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Wrench97

For Xfire(2) of the 4890 900 + for the single 800+.
As long as the PSU has 4 6pin PCIe connectors(2 per card) it will work.
The draw from the wall is a little misleading it's the draw from the supply and the reaction time of the supply to deliver more current in milliseconds when the components need it.


----------



## D1rtmonkey

What about the RAM?

Ben


----------



## Tyree

What Motherboard?


----------



## Phædrus241

A good ~900 PSU, by the way:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703022


----------



## Wrench97

I'm guessing you mean the Crosshair III Asus board?
These> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227316
But I still think DDR2 is more stable and less buggy then DDR3.


----------



## D1rtmonkey

Yes, im using the Asus Crosshair 3, i agree that DDr3 is still new technology, but What DDr2 RAM should i go for, and will it be as good?

Ben


----------



## Wrench97

On the CH III the only choice is DDR3, Define Good DDR3 1333 is not much faster then DDR2 1066 because of the lower latencies on DDR2, DDR3 1600 can be if it runs stable without errors, the higher voltages on these sticks and the fact that the board supports 1.9v will be an advantage over the 1.6v Intel sticks.


----------



## D1rtmonkey

Hi all,
Seeing as all the parts for my computer have just come through the door, i want to thank you and call it a rap. I now have the interesting task of building this thing....
As a last note to anyone who's stillmonitoring this, do I NEED thermal paste for the cpu?

Many thanks,
Ben


----------



## Tumbleweed36

YES, one must always use Artic Silver (hopefully) on there, because without it you could burn up your CPU and possibly other components.


----------



## Wrench97

The stock heat sink will have thermal paste on it.


----------



## Dacads

have fun building it, post some pics when your finished! :grin:


----------

